
Fast starting MySQL Docker image suitable for test fixtures - yarekt
https://hub.docker.com/r/zanox/mysql/
======
yarekt

      ⌁21% [:~/Work/docker-mysql] master(+1/-1) ± time make stop run
      docker-mysql
      docker run --name docker-mysql -d -p 3306:3306 zanox/mysql
      9811d9c80d43770c6a5844a772cb4327e67e918ab2a2699e8905e157b03819e0
      
      real    0m0.603s
      user    0m0.017s
      sys 0m0.018s

